# Low Potassium



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

What about low potassium? My potassium has droped to a dangerous level a few times. Can this be due to Hashi's?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> What about low potassium? My potassium has droped to a dangerous level a few times. Can this be due to Hashi's?


Do any of these apply to you?

Causes
By Mayo Clinic staff

Low potassium (hypokalemia) has many causes. The most common cause of low potassium is excessive potassium loss in urine or from the digestive tract such as due to:

Certain diuretics - water pills
Diarrhea
Eating disorders
Excessive use of laxatives
Kidney failure, chronic
Primary aldosteronism
Vomiting
Rarely, low potassium is due to not getting enough potassium in your diet. 
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/low-potassium/MY00760/DSECTION=causes

I personally have found that because of my thyroid disease and Lupus, that I am lacking in all of the electrolytes so I have taken a supplement for years now and my electrolytes always come back in range.

One important thing is that they must be in balance. If one is out of whack, the other electrolytes follow and taking only one such as Potassium, will displace the others.

I think autoimmune diseases have a tendency to wreak havoc on all the inner workings of our bodies to be frank w/ you.

For that reason, I take a complete supplement.


----------

